# Young cockatiel is still afraid / doesn't like us



## Bindi (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello.. New to forum. My past two cockatiels were sweet and friendly, but #3 has been a challenge and I'm not sure how to resolve. She was hatched 4 months ago and I have had her 2 months (I lost my sweet 15 yr old so thought I'd get another). She loves her toys.. Plays viciously .. Very active. Her 'sounds' are not like the other 2..she gets loud and shrieks or yells. My past 2 sounded much happier. I get near the cage and she hisses or puffs up. I have trouble letting her out.. Doesn't want to come out.. Have to take her out.. Which I've stopped doing as she gets terrified. Any advice how to get her to trust me, like me.... Be friendly? She IS probably youngest one I've had.. I'm hoping she will get past this. So lost. Any help much appreciated!


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

It sounds like she isn't really tame; that is she still fears you. You will need to be very gentle and patient, offer treats, never force her, don't be in a rush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We have tons of training tips in the sticky library!
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Every bird is different and you're going to have to go at her pace. That means taking your time and not scarring her, which can set you back in taming.


----------



## Bindi (Sep 12, 2016)

*Young cockatiel doesn't like us*

Thank you both for the replies. I guess I will let her brand give her the time and space that she needs. Hopefully she will come around.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Once she calms down to the point where she's willing to perch for you, give her lots of physical affection (assuming she lets you). She sounds frustrated.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

We sometimes have to accept that every animal is different with their own personalities. I have found this especially with my cats. We got a new kakariki to replace a brilliant talker but not a word out of the new one although he is identical and a similar age. As I speak, I am having cuddles from my cockatiel with the kakariki watching from a distance but he is just too scared to come nearer. I get pleasure from them both,just in different ways


----------

